# Polypropylene instead of UHMW



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I found a shop where I live that sells small amounts of polypropylene sheets.
I know a lot of folks use UHMW for jigs and such, so I was wondering if anyone has used polypropylene instead ?
It seems to have similar properties to UHMW.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been keeping old chopping boards with the same thought in mind.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I have used a chopping board on Bob J's recommendation. Cut and routed nicely, seemed to run through my miter slot fine, but haven't had a chance to really try it out as I have been table sawless since the next day or so and not done any woodworking in the time since then.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gav said:


> I found a shop where I live that sells small amounts of polypropylene sheets.
> I know a lot of folks use UHMW for jigs and such, so I was wondering if anyone has used polypropylene instead ?
> It seems to have similar properties to UHMW.


Hi gav - sounds like a source you want to keep. I have been thinking polypro for jigs myself. I think technically the UHMW has a lower co-effient of friction but you may need instruments to measure the difference. I have used polypropylene for table saw inserts so had some scrap laying around. The poly seems a bit more rigid than the UHMW in pieces of roughly the same size. I haven't done any definitive testing on that though. JMHO


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" It seems to have similar properties to UHMW."


Not the same but almost..

" What Is UHMW?
(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)

Use this UHMW to make jigs and fixtures for your table saw , router table, etc.
UHMW Polymer (plastic) is a linear polyethylene with a molecular weight in the range of 3,000,000 to 6,000,000. 
This value represents the "average molecular weight". 
Therefore UHMW is 10 times heavier than regular high density polyethylene.

Characteristics:

* The highest abrasion resistance
* Outstanding impact strength even at low temperatures
* Excellent sliding material due to low coefficient of friction
* Self-lubricating
* Easily machined with common woodworking tools"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> " It seems to have similar properties to UHMW."
> 
> 
> Not the same but almost..
> ...


Hey Bob, is this a yay or a nay on poly for jigs? Or, would it depend on how it's being used? For instance, I wouldn't see a problem using poly for guide rails on a crosscut sled or even the base on a coping jig. Even an offset base for a router???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's yay for most jigs, the down fall is the jigs needs to be screwed together, that and because it's milk white and you can see though it.. 

I have a big poly.cutting board on my drill press table, it's very clean and easy to clean up and to keep clean, I'm always drilling steel and wood on the press and I use cutting oil most of the time that's makes a real mess but now it's easy to clean up..

=====



jschaben said:


> Hey Bob, is this a yay or a nay on poly for jigs? Or, would it depend on how it's being used? For instance, I wouldn't see a problem using poly for guide rails on a crosscut sled or even the base on a coping jig. Even an offset base for a router???


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Polypropylene has a higher melting point than UHMW. I know because I can autoclave (121° C) polypropylene and it retains its shape. UHMW comes out of the autoclave as a solidified puddle. This factor might influence its workability. Also, polypropylene does not seem to be slick, but what I work with is not intended to be slick.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Won't gluing be and issue?


----------

